# Does this look like CL to you? (Burst Abscess Pic)



## D&E_Creamery (Apr 12, 2021)

I've had this goat for two months. She came with this lump on her. Today, to my surprise, it burst. It was hard and felt more like a skin tag, wattle. The goat was in rough condition when I brought her home. She absolutely could have CL. I don't trust the man who sold her to me. However, I know that not all abscesses are CL. What you see here is all that came out of it. I lanced it, squeezed out blood, and disinfected it with Blue Kote.


----------



## D&E_Creamery (Apr 13, 2021)

It's flat and empty today, no lump or bump, no discharge, skin sealed 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------

